# Long Road



## PFTGuy (Aug 28, 2011)

This is probably a very redundant share, but while going through separation and divorce now for over a year (and our third separation in 21 years of marriage), I'm getting so tired and lonely. Between the emotions of pain and regret at the things I've done wrong, the things I've lost, the people I've harmed, and the challenge of finding hope that I can do better in the future, I sometimes don't know if I have the strength and courage to go on. Somehow I keep putting one foot in front of the other, with God's help.


----------



## noas55 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hang tough my friend. God will get you through this. I am praying constantly for God to guide me in my situation.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

PFTGuy, what regrets? It's hard to know what you're going through.

noas55, I really really think you should read "Divorce Busters" and fast forward to the part about 180. For that matter just google "marriage and 180". I may be wrong but it seems like your wife is confused about what she wants. 180 will instantly let her see you putting worth on yourself and in return will make her evaluate what she stands to lose. Maybe this should have gone on your thread instead of PFTGuy's.

Prayers for both of you guys.


----------



## noas55 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> noas55, I really really think you should read "Divorce Busters" and fast forward to the part about 180. For that matter just google "marriage and 180". I may be wrong but it seems like your wife is confused about what she wants. 180 will instantly let her see you putting worth on yourself and in return will make her evaluate what she stands to lose.


Not hijacking your thread my friend.

Currently reading NMMNG and 50 Shades. Will read DB soon. Have looked at 180. On my thread I explain why I am hesitant at this moment on doing 180 
I agree about wife's confusion entirely. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------

